# Round Island, Hermans bay, Hmmm where do we go



## fishslayer77

SAILFISH FLATS IN STUART, DYNAMITE POINT OR BACK SIDE OF THE LITTLE JIM CUT ( CUT THAT RUNS TO THE INLET)HAS COOLER WATER AND DECENT FISHING


----------



## jimbarn1961

Was out this week with my boy, Several nice trout, flounder, snapper, and this nice upper slot Red.  This girl won her freedom back right after photo to be caught again another day. WOO HOO!! 









Try fishing the spoil islands east side of channel north of north bridge to queens cove.  Find the bait you've found the fish.  fish real skinny at 6am the spoil piles between the islands then move to deeper water or to the west or the channel as it warms up.  Just try to stay near the glass minnows and bait schools.  Fish the edges and don't crowd them.  You should do fine.  Oh yeah, mirro dines, gulp SKRIMPS work good.  Color changes day to day. Now go get em and give us a report!!! With pics of course


----------



## beyondhelp

Thanks! I'll post a picture of something... Might only be scenery but thanks for the tips.


----------



## beyondhelp

Ok, as I wait for files to transfer, I owe everyone an update. 

Interpreting the advice given, we chose to fish around the Fort Pierce Inlet. mainly because it was closer to home and my Jeep isn't feeling too well. Besides, the advice all seemed to point to cooler, moving water and deeper channels for the fish to hide in once it gets hot. 

So, we arrived at Stan Blume early enough that the sun was barely peeking above the horizon. Good sign. Moved into line and launched the boat in less than 2 minutes. Then, click. The battery that showed a full charge on the voltmeter and has never faltered choked and died at the ramp. No choice but to pull the boat back out of the water.  :'(

Undaunted, we headed to McDonalds for some nuclear hot coffee and waited for the auto parts store to open at 7:30. 

Picked up a battery at 7:31 and we were on the way back to the ramp within a few minutes. 

Back at the ramp we zipped on out toward the inlet and headed back in behind "the cove" so we could see what was back there. 

I have to thank everyone. I think we had one of the best fishing days yet. (they are always good for one reason or another) 

We poked around all over between the cove and taylor slough and really liked the area alot. 

In a stroke of luck combined with our increasing skills, we had an incredible shot at a beautiful red. We were blind casting flies toward the mangroves practicing our casting and honing our accuracy when a redfish cruised out of nowhere and right under dad's fly line. His fly was too far away to get it in front of the fish in time. My heart pounding, I was in the middle of switching flies and couldn't do anything but stutter. Redfish 3 o'clock no 2 no 1.... Aaaugh the fish cruised as if we weren't there. Right until Dad lifted his line to reposition ahead of the fish. Then zooooom. He shot just out of casting range and stopped. Now Dad practices casting almost every weekday and I am sure he can cast 50-60' but not this time! Buck fever struck and we both just stood there in awe as the fish took off again. Oh well. It was one of the most awesome days we've had. Who cares if we caught anything. We came damn close. 

After all of that, we cruised around checking out some good looking spots and came up with a plan for the next time. Then we rode over to Taylor Creek and went under the bridge to see what it was like up that way. 

Here's a tip for you. If you want to practice gently landing your fly ahead of a tailing fish or school, go find some mullet. We saw a group of them in the water up in the creek and spent over an hour casting to them as they pushed back and forth in the creek. Land a cast right and they would keep moving the same direction. Line their backs or crash the fly into the water and it would erupt in a second and the fish would scatter. Good fun. 

Here's the pix I promised:










Proof I let him go... 











Oh yeah, then I went to the beach with the wife and kids and spent another hour casting to the baitfish. 

Life is as good as you make it.


----------



## paint it black

I've been up to Round Island twice.
Two quick short trips.
Shoot across the bay toward the Oslo ramp and go north.
There's a creek that runs inland.
I poled up in there in the copperhead.
Saw some nice reds and snook.
Then I worked that west wall of the bay and found other really nice snook and reds.
But they were just so spooky.

Ran across back toward round Island.
Fished that flat right outfront.
Caught some nice trout and saw some really good snook.
But the snook and reds there seem so spooky.
It must have been one of those days.
Because there's times down here where the reds are spookier than bones.
But then there's times where they don't care at all. lol

I've been down there twice and saw a lot of fish, so if you live up there, I'd invest some time around those areas.


----------



## beyondhelp

Thanks! We'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## beyondhelp

Ok, I think we're headed back up to RI tomorrow. Might check out that creek and poke around a bit and see what we come up with.


----------



## out-cast

I'll be more than happy to help you in this area once my boat is finished.


----------



## MATT

> I'll be more than happy to help you in this area once my boat is finished.


you know you can use my skiff till you get the top on yours...


----------



## beyondhelp

I ended up catching my first trout on fly, nothing major but it's a start. All this time I've been hearing "head up to Harbor Branch and now I notice it's south of where we've been fishing. I built a closet rod push pole and I need to try it out, the trolling motor works but it's not the best in the really shallow stuff.


----------



## paint it black

Yea I forgot to mention, the way into that creek, it gets reallyyyy shallow at times. Lol


----------



## beyondhelp

I'm not too afraid of shallow. I usually end up pushing the boat a few feet each trip. With Dad in the bow and the motor tilted it only drafts 6 or 7 inches I think. 

Hard to see in this pic, but it's floating. Dad (in the background) is a nice counterbalance.  ;D


----------

